# IAT Al Ain



## phenom87 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, I have been offered a teaching position (PE) at Al Ain men's college in August. It would be myself, wife and 1 year old son moving over. I am just wondering what people's thoughts are on Al Ain as well as the school itself? I have had a look on the internet but could not find a lot of recent info. Just wanting to make sure there is enough to do for my wife and son during the day. Any other helpful info would be much appreciated too! Thanks.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi mate you had your contract through yet??


----------



## phenom87 (Mar 27, 2015)

Not my final contract. I have had the initial offer of employment through which i have accepted. Are you in a similar position?


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah I'm in the same situation. Really frustrating. Have you been told when your contract will be issued?


----------



## phenom87 (Mar 27, 2015)

No not been told. Just waiting patiently at the moment!


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol my patience is wearing thin. Got my wife and kids travelling with me so all the more stressful. Which agency recruited you?


----------



## phenom87 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I'm the same. Went through astute education. They've been excellent.b I was just told it can take a bit of time because of the amount of paperwork involved.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck mate hope all works out for u n me both.


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello there! Did you receive the final contract already?


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nope.. You?? Getting very impatient now


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Jameel137 said:


> Nope.. You?? Getting very impatient now


Me too. Its been 2 months already since the interview. Im really starting to worry. Did your referees receive referees checklist already?


----------



## phenom87 (Mar 27, 2015)

Still not had the final contract either but my referees were asked to send my references on Thursday so I'm assuming it shouldn't be too long now. Did you go through an agency? As if so just call them and ask. Mine have been very helpful with any questions I have.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes I did all of that already months ago!! Wow I can't believe there still processing references. Have u handed in notice to ur current workplace?


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've been in contact with my agency constantly and they have tried to help. According to them the final contract should have been sent last week :-/


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Phenom what has ur agency said about when the contract should be issued?


----------



## phenom87 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well my contract is up anyway so no need to provide notice as I'm just not re-applying. I received the initial offer on 14th April and confirmed everything with them by the 17th. I haven't asked the question about the final contract yet as I thought it would take some time anyway with them having to get 3 references first and they only asked for them last week. So I think I'll wait until late this week before asking about the final contract timescale.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Interesting... See I accepted my offer at the end of February!!! So really expected to have signed a contract by now...


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

In the initial offer, another requirement is the mandatory government pre employment check. Do you think it adds to the delay of the final contract? I think other requirements will be accomplished upon arrival in UAE such as qualification equivalency and validation, residency visa and medical.


----------



## Rajesh 2015 (May 5, 2015)

Hello Everybody. I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I was interviewed by IAT for a physics teaching position through a company called world teachers. I am expecting an offer. How will be the initial offer issued ? Is it through the recruiting company or directly ?


----------



## Rajesh 2015 (May 5, 2015)

Paul Garcia. What is your present situation ? Did you already received initial offer ?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Rajesh 2015 said:


> Hello Everybody. I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I was interviewed by IAT for a physics teaching position through a company called world teachers. I am expecting an offer. How will be the initial offer issued ? Is it through the recruiting company or directly ?


hi! after my interview initial offer was sent through recruitment agency. but it took almost a month before i received the offer. i have also submitted all the documents they ask for to the agency and the agency sent them to IAT. I was informed also by the agency that the final contract will be given directly by IAT through their local recruitment personnel. From there on the communication would be directly with the institute, thats how i understand. we are still waiting for the final contract though...


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Rajesh 2015 said:


> Paul Garcia. What is your present situation ? Did you already received initial offer ?


Yup. After a month i received the initial offer. sent all the documents they need and now waiting for the final contract and further instructions directly from IAT. When was your interview?


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Seems wer all in the same situation an judging by the fact that I had my interview in January I've probably been waiting the longest! Yes... January!


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Have any of you guys been told what date you are expected in the UAE? The interesting thing is my recruiter has said I would be leaving the uk in the last week of July. Which I thought was quite early? Especially now seeing as the contract still hasn't arrived


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Jameel137 said:


> Have any of you guys been told what date you are expected in the UAE? The interesting thing is my recruiter has said I would be leaving the uk in the last week of July. Which I thought was quite early? Especially now seeing as the contract still hasn't arrived


In the initial offer it was stated that the joining date is on or about aug. 15. I agree with you, july is too early considering our situation and also July is still Ramadan. Here in Saudi the start of the formal class is in the mid or last week of Aug. I assume its the same with UAE. I think HR personnel in July is also on vacation. 

My concern as well is the notice period in my present employer. I think I would have difficulty applying for an exit visa and they will be issuing exit re entry visa for me. If I wont be able to get back, I will be banned to enter Saudi for 2 long years and I dont know if it will affect my residency visa application in UAE or any GCC countries.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mate I'm likely to give in my resignation before getting my contract. Not an ideal situation but I can't see any other way. I've got other issues such as giving my notice in for my house to my landlord! IAT really don't understand urgency and it worries me working for an organisation that has no compassion for its employees..


----------



## Rajesh 2015 (May 5, 2015)

Today I received an Email from World Teacher saying that I am offered a physics position by IAT. Initial offer will be issued soon and they asked me for some docs. What happens next ?


----------



## Rajesh 2015 (May 5, 2015)

Location and salary are not mentioned. Is the salary based on qualifications and experience ? I completed my Master's in education from USA and have 20 years of teaching experience. How are the qualifications and experience recognized in UAE for salary purposes ? Is there any credential evaluation agency ? or the Ministry of Education or embassies do that ?????


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Seems strange to get an offer without a salary attached to it!?? Not knowing your location is normal though... Initially I was told that I would b in Abu Dhabi n then I was offered umm al quwain instead. Salary should ofcourse b based on qualification and experience. I know they do pay more to those with a masters


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

In the initial offer, the salary will be mentioned. I believe that they are asking for your documents for them to evaluate your credentials which will definitely commensurate your salary. Better send all the docs they need as soonest. After that, they will be asking for 3 referees. Your referees will receive a reference checklist form to be sent back to them. These reference forms will be sent to the email of the referees directly from IAT. Initial offer, however, will be sent through your agency. You have to send back an email to them, that you agree with the said initial offer. Then you will wait for the final contract. I believe final contract will be sent to us directly from IAT as well.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Are any of you travelling with family?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Jameel137 said:


> Are any of you travelling with family?


ill be travelling alone mate. but by next year im planning to bring my wife with me. Ill be assigned in the western region of UAE, i still dont know much of it, madinat zayed, limited info in the net. what will you teach? if you dont mind...


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm teaching biology and travelling with wife and 2 kids... Going to be in umm al quwain


----------



## Rajesh 2015 (May 5, 2015)

Hello Paul Garcia

You mentioned that you will be posted to western campus. Is it Al Baynounah Campus ?? Probably I may be posted there too and I am waiting to hear from them. The Assistant Principal told me during the interview that if I arrive single it is not a problem to share with somebody until I find my own accommodation. It look like nobody received their actual contract from IAT except initial offers !!!!


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

My agency has informed me that contracts have started being issued.. Not mine yet though


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Rajesh 2015 said:


> Hello Paul Garcia
> 
> You mentioned that you will be posted to western campus. Is it Al Baynounah Campus ?? Probably I may be posted there too and I am waiting to hear from them. The Assistant Principal told me during the interview that if I arrive single it is not a problem to share with somebody until I find my own accommodation. It look like nobody received their actual contract from IAT except initial offers !!!!


In the initial contract, yes, madinat zayed. I will be joining the nursing department of Fatima College under IAT and in their website, their campus is in Baynounah Institute. I'm glad to know that you will be assigned there! Did you receive the formal initial offer already?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Jameel137 said:


> My agency has informed me that contracts have started being issued.. Not mine yet though


Thanks for the info mate. Those who received contracts, are they interviewed before you? I think yours will be coming really soon. I am hoping everyone of us receive the final contract this week. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## phenom87 (Mar 27, 2015)

I will be travelling with my wife and 1 year old son. Spoke with my agency yesterday and they said the final contracts should be sent this week so here's hoping!


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

phenom87 said:


> I will be travelling with my wife and 1 year old son. Spoke with my agency yesterday and they said the final contracts should be sent this week so here's hoping!


That's a good news. As far as I know working days here in middleast starts for Sunday to Thursday. They will be sending the contracts today and tomorrow. I hope all of us will receive the final contract.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Although I interviewed some time back because I had a change of location I have delays in getting my contract. I was supposed to be in Abu Dhabi and then had to be moved to umm al quwain.. So mine could still be a while


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone who received final contract this week?


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

No have you?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Not yet also.


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

I have received the final contract today.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats mate... Was everything to your liking?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Same with the initial contract mate. Starting contract date is August 16. They have the go signal to resign on work. Still undecided... emailed them regarding the release of visa, when and what kind of visa...


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ah yes u have some compilations with your current work, hope that works out for u.. Did u get ur contract directly from IAT?


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've had to give my resignation already!!


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes mate, I got the contract directly from them, they provided also the email address of a local HR personnel as contact person regarding queries. I think yours will be coming. I really hope my friend. I think they are starting to send formal contracts already...


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheers buddy... Have they said what date you will be expected in the UAE?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

The contract start date is on Aug. 16 mate...


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Right ok, I knew that was the official start but wasn't sure if new staff arrive any earlier. You are in the al baynoona Campus right?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes, Al Baynounah Madinat Zayed, I will be assigned in the nursing department.


----------



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

Hi Jameel 137!

I just got my final offer to teach at the Umm Al Quwain campus as well. I will be teaching at the girl's secondary school. What about you? I'm excited about the position, the only thing that worries me is that the school is basically located in the middle of the desert quite far from the main highway. It seems like it will be a 30-45 minute drive from any reasonable expat friendly accommodations. Have you found that to be the case as well?


----------



## zkm1223 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have just had an interview with IAT and am waiting for their response. I just thought I'd ask how its been for you guys over there?

How is it working for IAT?
What are the hours like?
What are the other staff and student behavior like?

Thanks,

Zakar


----------



## steveheave (Feb 4, 2016)

What position did you apply for mate?


----------



## AtoZ (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Paul, i think i have the same dilemma as yours, i work here in KSA but got a job in UAE, planning to leave with an exit/reentry visa and will not comeback, will there be problems in getting work visa in UAE in the future? 

thanks!


----------



## AtoZ (Aug 13, 2017)

Paul Garcia said:


> Yes, Al Baynounah Madinat Zayed, I will be assigned in the nursing department.


Hi Paul, i think i have the same dilemma as yours, i work here in KSA but got a job in UAE, planning to leave with an exit/reentry visa and will not comeback, will there be problems in getting work visa in UAE in the future? 

thanks!


----------

